

International Space Station attacked by ‘virus epidemics’ (2013) - chris_wot
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/12/international-space-station-virus-epidemics-malware

======
keithpeter
Anyone here know how the Linux client OSes are doing? Malware infection of
_those_ would be news I imagine. Debian Squeese EoL is soonish.

~~~
conductor
They are considering [0] to make it an LTS release.

[0] - [https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
announce/2014/03/msg00...](https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
announce/2014/03/msg00004.html)

~~~
keithpeter
_" It needs to be pointed out that for this effort to be sustainable actual
contributions by interested parties are required. squeeze-lts is not something
that will magically fall from the sky. If you're dependent/interested in
extended security support you should make an effort to contribute, either by
contributing on your own or by paying a Debian developer/consultant to
contribute for you."_

It will be interesting to see who contributes to this initiative. Thanks for
the reference.

------
ExpiredLink
> _The Windows XP-based laptops on the ISS_

LoL!

~~~
ericcumbee
and the Computers that run the station's critical systems are 486 based. whats
your point?

~~~
ExpiredLink
I guess this is the only COTS product on board.

~~~
ericcumbee
I maybe mistaken it might be a 286 or 386. But it's a special radiation
hardened chip by Honeywell. They were originally designed for Space Station
Alpha and were a carry over to the ISS.

------
taspeotis

        ISS was attacked by an "epidemic" of viruses and malware (theguardian.com)
        4 points by chris_wot 39 minutes ago | flag | cached | share | 1 comment
    

Haven't I read about this before?

    
    
        Wednesday 13 November 2013 01.58 AEST
    

Yes.

~~~
chris_wot
It is still interesting.

~~~
taspeotis
Then please post it with (2013) in the title so I know it's old and don't open
the article thinking it's about new malware on the new Linux laptops.

~~~
chris_wot
November 2013 really wasn't all that long ago. If a mod wants to do so, not an
issue.

------
thejosh
"Man walked on moon in 1969" reports The Guardian.

~~~
frou_dh
"Oh boy, here's an easy in for me to snark" \--thejosh

~~~
Filligree
But wait, were the moon landings ever reported on Hacker News?

